# YouTube



## Millerlite

Anyone have a youtube channel? I post videos of my tortoises on mine. Subscribe to it. Looking for other related channels with turtles and tortoises

Www.YouTube.com/tortoisespot

Kyle


----------



## Merrick

http://m.youtube.com/channel/UCpKxzm3iXgDJo9i9kpi1yEA I got one hoping to post more soon


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I don't, but I'd love to someday, when I have a bit more of a 'collection'. I think I'd talk about correct care and stuff


----------



## KTyne

Here is my channel! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCt1Pkrb4w-BAEgxIkekLAKA
I've done a video about my reptiles, and my latest makeup video (foundation tutorial) I introduced my Tort at the end. I have mainly done makeup type videos though (brand new doing these).


----------



## Merrick

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't, but I'd love to someday, when I have a bit more of a 'collection'. I think I'd talk about correct care and stuff


I think i doesn't matter as long as you want to show case any animal it is good plus it is always good for herp lovers to be on youtube


----------



## Anthony P

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpwyzVUB2u99zF5QytwANLw


----------



## Teesh

This is mine I got one hoping to post soon and I'm waiting to get the time. 
My tortoise will be some what included but he already has a instagram page> @charlie_thetortoise!


----------



## ForestExotics

Here is my channel


----------



## richosullivan

Here is where I post my vids: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXtvuUwA-lDzM01M8Pyz3Sg


----------



## TurtleTimeYt

Yeah I’m a pretty new channel and trying to get some subs here’s my channel https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCX3JIsVuJ3FOD1WM3BDdsHQ


----------

